# Beef and Beef



## LarryWolfe (Nov 29, 2008)

Gotta order for London broil and while I was picking it up the grocery store also had top round, bottom round and eye of round on sale, so I picked up 2 top round roasts for pit beef for the Skins game tomorrow.  Weather is gonna be funky here tomorrow so I'm gonna cook the pit beef tonight.

Wet all the meat down with worcestershire sauce and then liberally seasoned the London broil with Wolfe Rub Bold and the pit beef with a rub I mixed up consisting of kosher salt, chili powder, cumin, oregano, thyme, basil, cayenne, lots of black pepper, granulated garlic and onion.  It's sitting in the fridge now for a little bit while I sauce myself up with a couple cold ones.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 29, 2008)

Uh oh, saucing the saucer!


----------



## BayouChilehead (Nov 29, 2008)

Mmmmmm.....Beef.....It does a body good!!

Looks great so far!!


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 29, 2008)

Looks good. Hey think I done mentioned but used Wolf Bold on my Turkey this year.  Got nothing but rave reviews. Thanks for being so inventive. 

bigwheel


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks BW, glad everyone enjoyed it!

Meat is on and it's getting COLD OUT!!  Starting by lighting a couple coals with the hose torch ala MM.   Cracked the bottom vents just barely and closed the top vent 50%.  Temps are slowly climbing, Kettle is at 220º and the meat is at 87º.  I'll pull the meat off when it hits 105º, then finish with a sear until 125º.  

The London broil will be sliced and vacuum sealed.  The pit beef may be sliced tonight, but I'm leaning towards wrapping and refridgerating and slicking before the game tomorrow???


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Nov 29, 2008)

Go ahead on Larry.  Got it going your way.


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 29, 2008)

Hot sear, Reverse sear, Finney method. Which is it ?



Looks like it is going to be good Larry.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 30, 2008)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Hot sear, Reverse sear, Finney method. Which is it ?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it is going to be good Larry.



They were all reverse seared.  I let them cool and will slice today.

Thinking of having a pot of hot stock for everyone to grab a pile of meat and then just dunk the meat into the hot stock to reheat.  I do NOT want this over heated!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 30, 2008)

Here's the finished pic's of the London broil after it sat wrapped in the fridge last night.  I will slice these cold for now on if they're not being eaten right away, sliced like butter.  This one is now in a foodsaver bag in the freezer and will be delivered tomorrow.





















Here are the pic's of the top round roast, that will be sliced today and served as pit beef.  More pic's to follow.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Nov 30, 2008)

Mighty fine eats Larry!!


----------



## surfinsapo (Nov 30, 2008)

WoW, that looks great at 0700. I could eat half of it right now!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 30, 2008)

Awesome looking beef and beef !


----------



## BayouChilehead (Nov 30, 2008)

Thats makin me hungry, when do we eat!!
Looks real good Larry!!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Nov 30, 2008)

Larry, Your using the top round for the london broil? 
The stupid butchers down here never lable meat correctly:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London_Broil

Looks great too


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 30, 2008)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Larry, Your using the top round for the london broil?
> The stupid butchers down here never lable meat correctly:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London_Broil
> ...



Yes I'm using top round......some times they will label top round as 'London broil' other times they will label shoulder as 'London broil'.  

The term 'London broil' in the grocery store makes the common shopper think they're getting something better than what they really are.  

However, if cooked properly a top round can be delicious and tender!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks great Larry. The sliced picture looks almost like it was marinated.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 30, 2008)

Nick I didn't marinade the meat other than splashing worcestershire sauce and rubbing it about 2 hours before cooking.

Here's the finished pic's, sammich pic's coming up later.  This was absolutely the best Pit Beef I've made.....I threw together a rub for it and just added stuff and didn't write down the amounts.....hope I can duplicate it, cause the flavors REALLY came through the meat.

I shaved this meat paper thin straight out the fridge and will pile high on kaiser rolls with horseradish and paper thin onions around game time...pic's to follow.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 30, 2008)

Yum! I could go for a sammich!


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 30, 2008)

HELL YA!!!!!!!!!    LOOKS GREAT : GO SKINS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unity (Nov 30, 2008)

Great looking beef, Larry. I hope you can replicate the rub -- sounds like a good one.

--John


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks like a perfect environment for the propagation of Sheep Liver Flukes. Kindly bring mine up to 150 in the middle   

bigwheel


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 30, 2008)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Looks like a perfect environment for the propagation of Sheep Liver Flukes. Kindly bring mine up to 150 in the middle
> 
> bigwheel



Well BW.........I went to 'lightly' reheat and the beers were flowing as the Redskins SUCK and I let the meat overheat to med-well......I was pissed, but the flavor was still outstanding......best Pit Beef I've ever done.

My wife made some chopped slaw, broccoli salad and baked beans for sides.  I topped the sammich with horseradish and paper thin sliced whit onion.


----------



## Griff (Nov 30, 2008)

Jeez that sandwich is making me hungry.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 30, 2008)

YES YES YES YES YES !


----------



## BayouChilehead (Nov 30, 2008)

That looks really good.....now if I can stop drooling!!


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Nov 30, 2008)

As good as that sammich looks, the Redskins still SUCK(right along with my Tigers and Saints!!!)


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 30, 2008)

Well yes that do look good and glad it got high enough to kill the worms. Glad you did not follow the normal directions which come with this recipe which is to serve it with lettuce..tomaters and Muracle Whup. Dang that would make anything taste bad huh? Cept maybe a BLT and sub out for mayo on the white stuff. 

bigwheel


----------



## Toby Keil (Dec 1, 2008)

Larry, Larry, Larry, everything looks absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 1, 2008)

Now I have something else to try and make.  Looks real fine Larry.


----------



## john a (Dec 2, 2008)

Now we know where the beef is, very nice Larry.


----------

